# Cat-resistant materials?



## NoDestiny (Oct 28, 2009)

Silly question, I know. I have too many cats. They own the house, obviously. I threw some panels I had from a sealed off room in my living room as a test. The next day? They had already done some damage to them and climbed all over! Blah. It was just felt, so wasn't expensive...

But I'd like to put something up permanently that the cats won't touch.

Without the recommendation of declawing them (they are all too old for that at this point), is there any materials that cats aren't interested in destroying?! And, of course, are acoustically transparent


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just get a roll of this stuff and put it over top of the material. It will keep the cats off it.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I would say concrete, but that isn't too sound transparent!
I too have cats here, and I won't even let them in this room, as I have exposed drivers that I'm afraid they may damage...."Uh Uh, get outta here!"

That hardware cloth will work, maybe you could spray paint it the color you want before you install it over the panels.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Just get a roll of this stuff and put it over top of the material. It will keep the cats off it.


Or maybe some lighter stuff, like chicken-wire. May be unsightly on the outside of the traps, but what if you put another layer of cloth over it? Still a hassle to replace, I know.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

NoDestiny said:


> ...But I'd like to put something up permanently that the cats won't touch.
> 
> Without the recommendation of declawing them (they are all too old for that at this point), is there any materials that cats aren't interested in destroying?! And, of course, are acoustically transparent


Have you considered repellant you could rub/spray on or near the panels?


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Ugh, I feel your pain. In fact my cat ruined my TriTrix mains in my living room to the point where I need to rebuild them entirely! And since he did that I've been forced to box up my Klipsch mains that I've had for 3 years and haven't been able to use due to his claws! He's also ruined door trim throughout the house! We've tried the spray but it doesn't seem to work. My plan is to keep all of my precious gear in a dedicated room and lock the door. It'll be off limits to pets! Well, I'll let the wife go in... But I'll keep an eye on her!


----------

